# Dis A Pointed Harvest



## stickyickie (Oct 11, 2014)

I thought my baby was ready to harvest she had about 10-20% amber the buds were rock hard smelling great and super sticky. so i up rooted her and hung her up in a cool dark area. when i checked on her the next day the buds all puffed up no hardness on the buds any more. is that normal? it was just bag seed i through in a pot. how do you get hard buds after harvest? please help me on this dillema 


I Want To Grow Buds  Just Like The Ones I Get On The Street


----------



## DeepfriedNugs (Oct 11, 2014)

Some strains/genetics produce dense chunky nuggets, some produce more airy fluffy buds. Some say light plays a big part of that but I'm not sure that's the case. My girl's got lots of good sunlight all day and 2 of them produced fluffy buds and 1 is dense with huge calyxes.


----------



## stickyickie (Oct 11, 2014)

DeepfriedNugs said:


> Some strains/genetics produce dense chunky nuggets, some produce more airy fluffy buds. Some say light plays a big part of that but I'm not sure that's the case. My girl's got lots of good sunlight all day and 2 of them produced fluffy buds and 1 is dense with huge calyxes.



thanks NUGS. i grew it out side and only got 7 to 8 hrs of good sunlight a day. i think thats why it took 6 months to mature. next year im buying some good seeds and hopfully i wont be disapointed.


----------



## Rosebud (Oct 11, 2014)

The cure has a lot to do with the end product.  Trim it up and dry it and see what you have after a cure.


----------



## DeepfriedNugs (Oct 11, 2014)

stickyickie said:


> thanks NUGS. i grew it out side and only got 7 to 8 hrs of good sunlight a day. i think thats why it took 6 months to mature. next year im buying some good seeds and hopfully i wont be disapointed.



7-8 hours of direct sunlight is more then plenty.


----------



## umbra (Oct 11, 2014)

I use fulvic acid and molasses last 3 weeks before harvest. density of the flowers goes thru the roof


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Oct 11, 2014)

IMO 7-8 hours of direct sunlight is not enough.  I would guess that that was part of the problem.  I know that growing indoors plants budded under 12 hours of light will produce about 50% more than plants budded under 10 hours of light.  I have not reason to believe that outdoor grows are not going to also react to less light.  

Also, how did you check the trichs?  Sometimes the light plays tricks on us.  Most outdoor strains are not ready until about the end on October/


----------



## stickyickie (Oct 11, 2014)

The Hemp Goddess said:


> IMO 7-8 hours of direct sunlight is not enough.  I would guess that that was part of the problem.  I know that growing indoors plants budded under 12 hours of light will produce about 50% more than plants budded under 10 hours of light.  I have not reason to believe that outdoor grows are not going to also react to less light.
> 
> Also, how did you check the trichs?  Sometimes the light plays tricks on us.  Most outdoor strains are not ready until about the end on October/



A 40x jewelry loup.


----------



## DeepfriedNugs (Oct 11, 2014)

The Hemp Goddess said:


> IMO 7-8 hours of direct sunlight is not enough.  I would guess that that was part of the problem.  I know that growing indoors plants budded under 12 hours of light will produce about 50% more than plants budded under 10 hours of light.  I have not reason to believe that outdoor grows are not going to also react to less light.
> 
> Also, how did you check the trichs?  Sometimes the light plays tricks on us.  Most outdoor strains are not ready until about the end on October/



Doesn't shade in the outdoors produce more lumens then almost all lights? I'll do some research in a bit.


----------



## kaotik (Oct 11, 2014)

^now you mention it, i think i remember reading rev (skunk mag) does that.. shaded greenhouse, he doesn't get as much but claims more potent.
gonna haveta try and dig that up, can't find anything now.


give it time sticky, they'll likely feel more solid once they're dry.. only been 1 day 

the "6 months to mature" though do you mean they were blooming (developing buds) for 6 months? or just grew for 6 months?
i assume just grew. if so, that would not have had anything to do with it.. outdoors (indoor too for that matter) they don't just bloom at a certain age, they go by hours of light.


----------



## DeepfriedNugs (Oct 11, 2014)

kaotik said:


> ^now you mention it, i think i remember reading rev (skunk mag) does that.. shaded greenhouse, he doesn't get as much but claims more potent.
> gonna haveta try and dig that up, can't find anything now.
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah I know I've read that outdoors in partial shade is more then enough light for them. Was a thread by a reputable grower on another forum. I'll try to find it. Made a lot of sense.


----------



## stickyickie (Oct 11, 2014)

kaotik said:


> ^now you mention it, i think i remember reading rev (skunk mag) does that.. shaded greenhouse, he doesn't get as much but claims more potent.
> gonna haveta try and dig that up, can't find anything now.
> 
> 
> ...



I started then in late april


----------



## Kindbud (Oct 11, 2014)

7 to 8 hrs outdoors more then enough light i know from experience even on a cloudy days the amount of light outdoor is 10x the amount of light indoors


----------



## stickyickie (Oct 12, 2014)

Kindbud said:


> 7 to 8 hrs outdoors more then enough light i know from experience even on a cloudy days the amount of light outdoor is 10x the amount of light indoors



thanks kindbud. are them 3 gallon pots you grow in?  now i can rule that out. now im thinking it could be the water? my tap water has a very big oder of  clorine never tested the ph. but now im going to store rain water its got to be better.


 i will not give up i will get this


----------



## DeepfriedNugs (Oct 12, 2014)

stickyickie said:


> thanks kindbud. are them 3 gallon pots you grow in?  now i can rule that out. now im thinking it could be the water? my tap water has a very big oder of  clorine never tested the ph. but now im going to store rain water its got to be better.
> 
> 
> i will not give up i will get this



I still think it's just the genetics.


----------



## ston-loc (Oct 12, 2014)

Harvesting a Cannatonic right now that's ripe with amber, and super fluffy. Giant buds, but fluffy. Not dense at all but huge. Is what it is. Looking into this strain, others say the same. It can still be great bud. Just less bag appeal I guess 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## POTpoor (Oct 14, 2014)

That cannatonic doesn't look ripe to me,, just my humble opinion, plenty of green to still provide nutrition to flower, just my humble opinion stony, great looking for sure,, is that sativa,, i see you mentioned bag weed, in S.J. I say mexican,, hope everything is fine.


----------



## POTpoor (Oct 14, 2014)

That looked so much like my Sativa plant outside I went out and took a few pics..The last pic is mazzar and pretty much what mine look like when I harvest,, All the big leaves have died off naturally I rarely remove anythig live, the big tall girl is dutch treat,, man I've got these trees that release little seedy things that stick to my buds, most have to be tweezered off because of stickyness,, ps I hope it's ok i put some pics on your thread,, the big sativa is in a place it only gets about 4 hours of derect sunlight,, 

View attachment P1030088.JPG


View attachment P1030135.JPG


View attachment P1030127.JPG


View attachment P1030134.JPG


View attachment P1030140.JPG


View attachment P1030138.JPG


----------



## ston-loc (Oct 14, 2014)

This one definitely is sativa leaning traits. Only say "bag appeal" meaning opinions just by looking at it. Reading on the strain more, multiple instances I found said it doesn't get dense. This is that Cannatonic Skag. Not sure the ideal time to take down a high CBD strain, but looked like plenty of amber trichs to me. 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## stickyickie (Oct 14, 2014)

I got one left from this years crop going to let it go and see how it turns out. i went out and got me some good seeds. so hopefully i will have better results. thanks for all your input every one.


----------

